# -Pic Heavy- Share your dream betta pics here :D



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

Didn't see a thread for it, and I just really really really wanted to share a pic of this amazing find on Aquabid D: and I am officially in love with Mustard Gas bettas.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

I love that coloring.


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

I want one of these soo bad!!:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I LOVE cellophanes. Of any tail-type. Doesn't matter if they have marbling, what color marbling, etc. Any cellophanes are good for me! 

But this boy.... Ohhhh my gosh. :shock:


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm still realizing how many more colors are out there than I had thought..

found this guy on aquabid.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

How do bring up a link??


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Copy and Paste.


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

I'd love a marble female, and a mustard gas male  do they even have marble females? AH I'm getting betta fever .____. again


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

found these two awhile back on aquabid..


----------



## Wildfire (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

CjRager89 said:


> found these two awhile back on aquabid..


that second picture!!

ive seen him!!

i bidded on him and a female and won but turns out he said he sold them both and doesnt have anymore i was so mad but ive found another pair!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Dont you just LOOOVE Halfmoon plakats!!

look at this big guy!!:









But why do plakats always look so mean?


----------



## Staciekarp (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm eyeing up this little cutie on aquabid right now. Do want. ;_;


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

Staciekarp said:


> I'm eyeing up this little cutie on aquabid right now. Do want. ;_;


Very cute!



@bettalover I do agree, plakats always look mean, unless its spiridion  HAHA.


----------



## Bloodeath (Aug 22, 2010)

From Aquabid: 











I really wanna snag him up, but i dont wanna buy another tank atm lol!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Make this guy all blue and he's pretty near perfect. <3


----------



## BettaLover143 (Jul 31, 2010)

*My DREAM BETTAS*

i want IT ALL!!!!!!LOL
View attachment 16785


View attachment 16786


View attachment 16787


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

That purple betta can't be real. >:l


----------



## BettaLover143 (Jul 31, 2010)

I kno....lol.....right


but if it is.........i WANT IT....lol


----------



## marbledplakat (Aug 21, 2010)

Random finds on Aquabid. I wish I weren't so hesitant to order from Thailand because these fish are amazing.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

marbledplakat said:


> Random finds on Aquabid. I wish I weren't so hesitant to order from Thailand because these fish are amazing.


So are they dalmatian?


----------



## marbledplakat (Aug 21, 2010)

That's what they're being sold as. I love cellophane and marble bettas. I think this is the perfect combination of the two.


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

marbledplakat said:


> Random finds on Aquabid. I wish I weren't so hesitant to order from Thailand because these fish are amazing.


Yea, I totally agree with that. It seems like all the totally stunning fish are in thailand.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

MP, those are some absolutely stunning fish.... If I lived in Thailand I would have tons of PKs like that already... XD


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

for those of you loving up on those last few posted, I found these on aquabid in the US!!!! I think these are deffinatley some of the better ones I have from the US. Maybe one of you wants to snag them up????

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1284139997

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1284139483

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1284138971


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

here is my dream betta


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

BettaLover143 said:


> i want IT ALL!!!!!!LOL
> View attachment 16785
> 
> 
> ...


 I can't belive you stole my avatar!!!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

hahha thats funny, that `Jumbo`` orange HM is mine  hes sitting right beside me


----------



## BettaLover143 (Jul 31, 2010)

*Lol*



Jayy said:


> I can't belive you stole my avatar!!!!!:lol::lol:


 

lol srry....its just so perfect......


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

It's all good. I understand.


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

I wish I had a free tank set up NOW to buy this guy. *-*


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I've seen on ab. He's soooo stunning!!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree with Jayy!!!


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

jmtriro01 said:


> here is my dream betta


I love the stunning vibrant colorings D:


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

here is another mustard gas i want...


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

That is the most vibrant yellow I've ever seen.


----------



## ReyesBetta (Aug 31, 2010)

This is one white betta...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow he is very white!!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

:nicefish::shock::shock: He's BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ReyesBetta (Aug 31, 2010)

Only like $23 too. o.o


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

:BIGcha-ching:


ReyesBetta said:


> Only like $23 too. o.o


 Only thats alot for a fish.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Jayy, that isn't that much. There was a gorgeous purple HM at my Big Al's for 50$.


----------



## ReyesBetta (Aug 31, 2010)

23 isn't THAT much. It is for me because I'm 13 but I figured for most adults its not. I've seen some on AB for $200 for pairs!!!


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

I see where Jayy is coming from.. I realize they're obviously not the same quality as the ones you'll find on AB, but considering you could potentially get a betta for $5 versus $25, it is a little steep.

Though if you're not buying tons and tons of fish all the time and they don't die in a week, I guess it doesn't matter?

edit; and before I forget, I did spend $15 at petco for the male I just purchased.. so if you're going to spend the money you might as well make it worth your while, right?


----------



## ReyesBetta (Aug 31, 2010)

I get all mine from Petsmart, and Roaring Waves is 2 and very healthy.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Yep, I paid $15 for both my DBT boys and even more for my dragons. But they're worth it!


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I love these little dudes! Its a pity there were no black bettas at my petco when I went to get mine


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Always has been, and always will be my favorite fish <3










I should've gotten him...


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Capricorn said:


> I see where Jayy is coming from.. I realize they're obviously not the same quality as the ones you'll find on AB, but considering you could potentially get a betta for $5 versus $25, it is a little steep. Thank you very much. I'm only 13 and spending $23 on one fish is a DREAM. The most I can every spend on one now is $15. I do realize thats cheap for AB or yourshelfves,but not me. I could buy a handfull of bettas of that. p.s. the cheapiest I'v see on AB is $10. Thats not bad for AB bettas


----------



## BettaLover143 (Jul 31, 2010)

*Black Betta*

:lol:Those black betta's are beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I want one...so bad....:-(


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> Always has been, and always will be my favorite fish <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My eyeballs nearly popped out of their sockets...
I. WANT. IT!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Mine too...... that is a stunning fish. I mean, absolutely jaw dropping. There are no words strong enough to describe that fish!


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow, that's an incredible fish.


----------

